# ¡Sayah llega a los 1.000!



## Namarne

*¡¡¡ FELICIDADES POR TUS 1.000, SAYAH !!! *​
*Muchas gracias por tus aportaciones, siempre tan oportunas y detallistas. Deseo que pases muchos miles más entre nosotros. 
Felicidades. Un saludo con afecto, 
Jordi *


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Sayah, por tus primeros mil (que valen por muchos más). Espero que nos sigamos viendo los próximos chopotocientosmil.

Traigo unas birras para celebrarlo.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Felicitaciones Sayah!!*, comparto lo expresado por mis compañeros.


----------



## sayah

Gracias a todos, pero la verdad es que la que más está aprendiendo aquí soy yo, y todo gracias a vuestras correcciones y ayudas...

Cuando llegue a los 10.000, si alguna vez lo hago, ya quedaremos para celebrarlo en condiciones...

Un beso a todos,

Maite

P.D.: Por cierto Jordi... ya te pillaré a solas, ya...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

*¡¡¡¡¡felicidades!!!!!*​
....
Un beso


----------



## sayah

Muchas gracias por el detalle Cintia&Martine, siempre un placer aprender de tu sabiduría.

Sayah


----------



## lamartus

¡¡¡Felicidades!!!​


----------



## sayah

Gracias Lamartus, siempre un placer coincidir contigo...


----------



## lamartus

Hola de nuevo.
Perdón por la felicitación tan escasa, pero el momento no se prestaba a más entretenimiento que el de no llegar tres días tarde por primera vez .
Verdaderamente es un placer leerte (y difícil seguir tus movimientos por el globo terráqueo... ). 
Muchas felicidades de nuevo y gracias por los primeros 1.000.


----------



## sayah

Ufff... ya me gustaría a mí que mis movimientos por el globo terráqueo fueran más frecuentes, pero me tengo que conformar con las migajas del verano… En fin, lo dicho, sólo con el detalle de acordarte me sobraba. Muchas gracias.


----------

